# Chitters



## DizziSquirrel

*Chitters*

_Friendship isn't about whom you have known the longest... It's about who came, and never left your side..._
*New List !

*  Still Waiting  
Shelley 
LouF
Marie
Kazzz
Jen


 On the other side 
Holly
Fluffs
Free
Frill
SFT
Dizzi
Harts

This will be the Chitters new home on Sunday ( I will lock the old one  not sure if anyones "modding" us )​


----------



## Betty-Boo

Me!!!      ... I'll change the icon ...   


Mini


----------



## freespirit.

YAY first in  !!  How annoying is that comment  
No seriously i was gonna post earlier , but it was locked and now i'm rushing and don't have the time , so i'm gonna have to come back - But luvvin the new home Dizzi , it was well overdue  
Laters 
xxxx


----------



## butterflykisses

hi a nice new home for us all  

starfishtigger massive   , identical twins WOW  are you gonna find out the sex of them or leave it for a surprise.

yea me and kazzz,dizzi,louf we had a fab night/morning lol    .

hi to everyone else    

                      lv marie 76xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

*boo*
I am at work,   Mini I remembered I had not unlocked us about 3am . . .

SFT I will peek at your DOI link this evening  TYVM   We offered to do the dishes, but Lou said Tilly could do them  

Free  hope you get 5 mins later to post,  

Marie


----------



## Betty-Boo

3am?  OMG - what does that time of day look like?    .. Too much Sims Social me thinks?     


M xx


----------



## Shellebell

Well I was woken up by huge seagulls on the roof screaming at me on Sun morning at 5:50    I swear some of the Weymouth gulls are the biggest I have ever seen    and we have spent many holidays all round the UK coast. 
It was a fab weekend, have you seen my enchanted subtropical lit up walk pics on ********  it was amazing. I have some pics from the Weymouth Beach Motocross from yesterday afternoon to post later  


Dizzi Why 3am 
Nice to see you Marie   


Think need to send a report to RSPCA for Tilly being overworked


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in mmm nice cosy chairs!

Free hope that you are doing ok whens 12w scan hun 

SFT chuffed to bits for you 3 becoming 5!

Shelley sounds like you had a good w/e how r u doing

Dizzi aaah 3am not a good time of day i was up then lol

Mini 

Marie nice to see you 

Frill how are you

Harts hope that you and the boys are doing ok hows the renovating going

 to anyone i missed

Nothing much to report from here i went for an afternoon snooze after my 3am get up! but was then woke by the phone  
Have had chip shop tea tonight oh naughty me, off to shops just me and Z tomorrow new shoes for us both and maybe a new coat too!

Em


----------



## Frill

Ooooooohhhh, loving the new home!


Just wanted to pop in and say hello.  Will do more tomorrow when I'm supposed to be at work!


Keep getting distracted cos I'm watching that Food Made Easy or whatever it's called and she's making a great graffiti cake. yummmmmm


love to all
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Just quickly

3am 'cause a certain little person had me awake most of the night 

Its been am extreamly busy day at work, and after 3 hours sleep I'm shattered, Ive just come to do a few bits on here tonight and the blasted home hub port has reset it self _again_  so Ive just spent 20 mins fixing it, BT are going to get an earful tomorrow 
DH is trying to work on his laptop from home and Ive just spent another 20 mins trying to get his connection back with his stupid work PC's secruity blocking me!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Lovely to see everyone stop by here, I will post again tomorrow afternoon/evening as right now my eyes are drooping

 to all 

Update hubby has internet back


----------



## Harts

Hi everyone,


I am still here--- just trying to get caught up! 


SFT-- congrats on the twins!
Free- glad the scan went well
Dizzi- I hope you manage to get some sleep tonight
Em-- enjoy your shopping trip 


Ugh, got to go. I will try to pop back on soon. Like I said, hopefully I can get caught up and life will be less hectic! SO will just send love to Frill, Shelley, Lou, Fluffs, Kazzz, Marie and anyone else who I may have missed.


Lots of love
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Hi everyone
Have got a little bit of time before I pick up little one so hopefully that's time enough to say...
Em - did you have a nice time at the shops? Did you get that new coat?
Dizzi - 3am yikes! I hope you're not feeling too cream crackered today
Shelle - glad to hear you had a great weekend - apart from the seagulls!
Harts - hello hon, lovely to see you popping by. You sound mega busy but hopefully you'll get on top of things soon. Help from your in-laws should help eh?

Free - hello matey. Today, your ticker shows K is 3yrs, 3mths, 3wks, 3 days! That's pretty cool! Yes, we must chat properly soon, it's been too long. Mind you, since neither of us can stay up much past 8.30 it might be difficult to get an evening natter in!  

SFT - oh i am definitely in camp jason now!!! Wasn't he brilliant on Saturday? And yes, I'm addicted to Spooks too - shame they're not making any more. I hope you do get to see DH when he makes a stop at Whitehall.

Fluffs - hello petal, how are you doing?

Lou - hello hon. I don't do ** so hoping you are occasionally popping your head in for a quick read.

Well, tonight I'm off to a Harvester for dinner with DH's female family members (his mum, sis, aunties and cousin). They do it every couple of months or so and it's quite nice but a very LONG evening. So I'm only going for a starter and a cuppa or something, plus Harvester isn't totally my scene so am not expecting the food to be amazing. Maybe I'll be proved wrong eh?

Not a lot else going on. Pest control man came round this morning to check the bait in the loft and looks like little mousey and his mate/s have fallen for it. So hopefully that'll be the end to the scrabbling, scratching and scurrying in our bedroom wall at night!!

Must go, got to pick up little one.Take care everyone. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello , 
So well here we are in the new home , nice isn't it , it seems to have got us all a bit chatty again   I know it's not allways easy for us to get in these days what with one thing and another ( And ** ) but it is so lovely that we have all kept in touch for so long  

Frill , You don't arf make me laugh , coming on here when your '''working''' WHILST watching cooking programmes   

Harts , Hope the new arrangement works well for both you and your parents . Are you all getting geared up for Halloween States side ? What will you be doing ? K informed me this year he is too big to be a pumkin , and wanted to be a skeleton , so skeleton it is , he has a wicked little costme sorted which he is well looking forward to wearing  

SFT , So pleased you've gone 'public' It's even more exciting when everyone knows isn't it  

Dizzi , The 3am awakw bit dosen't sound nice , but then thinking about it i was awake at the at that time too   not cause of legs though , it just seems to be a thing i have started to slip into . Hope A is still doing ok in her big girls bed ? I HATE it when the pooter has problems , so hope everything is running smoothly now for you   Re you getting outbid on Ebay , check out a site called Goofbay , it lets you place your higest bid to be placed at the last second , far quicker than my computer , hense i've been doing well recently with it - Weebs , or one of her friends was talking bout it on ** a while back and all i can say is IT ROCKS  

Em , Hope you had a good shopping trip ? What did you get ? I've been doing a bit of Ebay shopping recently , got a couple of nice bundles of things coming for ME , yes ME   not often i'm buying anything for myself , but needs must  I have my 12 week sccan on the 28th BTW 

Shell , I trust you had a lovely little jolly , I do miss the sea , even though i only see it once a year LOL Think i'm the most land locked chitter there is ?

Without going back to our old home i can't remember past that   
K has settled into nursery so well, he is loving it   
This morning i have been to view one of the 2 schools he will go to   yikes did i really just say that ! I view the other one next month - wow that 3 years 3 months 3 weeks and 3 days has gone quick !

Laters 
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi my chitter friends

Frill ditto Free    
Hope you enjoy Harvester tonight oooh i love it mind havent been since Z was a few months old hoping to go on thurs or saturday its one of the few places we can go that gives salt content so can plan his menu before we go!

Free oh your scan is the day i go away! scary how time flies by Z is 3 and a half on monday       

Harts lovely to hear from you

Dizzi hope all the pc probs/homehub probs are sorted

SFT how are you doing today

Lou, hope you and Tilly are ok

AFM,

Managed to get a coat and shoes for Z and um nothing for me ha, well i did pick up a long sleeved top half price in tesco     lovely colour
Had Pizza for tea and just tucking into tiramisu    

Acupuncture tomorrow and then pain specialist same hospital both appts at opposite ends of the day so 2 trips! argh

Em


----------



## Kazzz

I have been led astray by Dizzi, Lou and Marie last weekend - just recovering!!!
Kazzz


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters

Just popping in we were on page 2!

Perhaps wont have too much time to get in this week as we are going away for long weekend to Whitby on Friday 

Lou how are you, is Tilly still chained to the kitchen sink lol
Dizzi hope you are doing ok  hows A cant believe how quick shes growing
Free, lovely reading your ** status yesterday  its 12 w scan this wk 

Kazzz hope your now fully recovered from last weekend

Harts hope that you and the boys are doing ok hows things working out with your parents minding them 

Frill how r u is it this week the rescan 

Marie how r u doing

SFT hope you are doing ok and twinnies, hows doodle 

AFM,

  Z lost a lb in weight this week its a good sign, all went ok with my appts on wednesday, well to a fashion!  i was discharged from pain specialist as i am now managing the pain with meds and Acupuncture, altho he did mention something was found on the MRI and will need a laparoscopy to deal (i think he thought i knew and i didnt) so will have to wait til 9th Nov to find out whats what  thats not likely to happen this year though...... oh yes and started my christmas shopping yesterday a few bits
Maybe will meet up with my niece this wk, Shes going shopping for Halloween outfit....... shes um 21    

Love to all
Em


----------



## Harts

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't managed to post. It has been quite a week  

Hope you are all well. Thinking of you all and hopefully I can be on later this week.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Harts hope that you escape the bug sweetie, hope that the boys are soon on top form

SFT enjoy your time with your family 

Lou thinking of you sweetheart i so hope that the medics can get to the root of the problem and you have many painfree times ahead     

Dizzi hope ur ok

Free, weebs thinking of you both

AFM, 
Yesterday we got the news that MIL was going into respite care as BIL can no longer cope (and prob hasnt been for a while but wont accept help!) whilst we find her a permanant place in a nursing home in the Notts area so spent the morning researching possibilities which are close to SIL found 2 possibles for her to go and look around 
Parents have just taken Z for a few hrs and i am waiting in for the boiler man, knowing my luck he will show at 6pm     have a nice basket of ironing to get done prior to our short break so might manage to get case packed today 

Em


----------



## custard

I'm just about around still! Waves a little wave at everyone. I do pop by fairly regularly, but don't end up with enough time to post. I think this was known as "doing a Shezza" at one point. 

Lots of hugs to everyone.
Jen xx


----------



## Martha Moo

hi chitters

happy halloween to all

have had a lovely weekend away very tiring tho but just what the dr ordered iykwim


just stopped off for lunch should be home for 4 lookin forward to my own bed tonight

off to see MIL tomorrow

dh birthday wednesday!

love to all

Em


----------



## Fluffs

Happy Halloween

Sadly I seem to be 'doing a Shezza' too    Very busy with uni work and placement shifts and generally juggling life.  I'm enjoying it but daren't let one of my plates stop spinning or they all fall over    

Big hugs to all that need them, and big kisses to everyone else      

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Frill

Morning everyone


Lovely to see you popping by Jen and Fluffs. I know how it feels not to have time to post but still wanting to, so it was just lovely to see you whiz through.


Em - glad you had a lovely weekend away. I hope the search for a nursing home for MIL goes okay


Harts - hope the boys are all better and you managed to escape that nasty bug


Free - hello darling, great to chat the other day. Did you have a nice weekend?


SFT - hope you're having a nice time with your sis. Bet you loved Strictly on sat!


Dizzi - hello honey, did you have a nice weekend?


Shelle - hello petal, hope you are okay


Helloooooo to anyone I may have missed (that should read 'probably' missed, I never seem to get everyone  )


All good here, although got guys filling in me wall cavities so very noisy here today. MIL over at the weekend and had a bit of a turn (think it is stressed induced) so she's getting checked out this week. She suddenly couldn't remember any words and had trouble speaking. Her face didn't go slack or anything but for 10mins or so it was very weird. We got her checked out asap and doc didn't think it was a stroke but she's going to a special clinic tomorrow just to be on the safe side. I'm sure it's stress induced - she's selling the house and has just gone into overdrive like she does with everything and doesn't eat properly (too busy apparently). Hey ho. 


Otherwise, things normal here. Lolo still crying/whinging before going to nursery (it's been three months now even though most of her classmates moved up a group with her) and then as soon as we've left her there she's absolutely fine! Fairly sure she'll be an actress when she grows up!  


Right, today is a day for sorting, shredding, filing and other jobs - no point trying to focus on writing copy today with the walls vibrating!


Hope everyone is happy and well
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls


Sorry I have been feeling a little down/ill so have only been doing what I needed to do and logging off    Had been hiding away from life a bit, but have had a few nights out and a weekend away to see my mate, so have had some 'slaps with a wet fish'   


Found out reasons for it thou, Dr left me a message cause my thyroid levels are all out of whack again    so upped my dose to 250mcg every day from 200-225 alternate days. Also on high dose iron tablets bleugh. Trouble is I am now having a few days of my body getting used to the upping, so feel worse than I was    




I'm gonna do a Shezza too now    love and hugs to all


----------



## Frill

Shelley - i hope the new dose soon settles and you start feeling better. And how were the wet fish slaps?   


SFT -   @ your little one and her guilt trips at nursery! That is hilarious


Hello one and all, no personals today, but I hope you are all in fine fettle.


*warning, a little me me me rant coming up*
I am a bit p**ed off with myself and so can't skive on here like I want to. Haven't done hardly any work today as I just can't seem to get the creative juices going and I have a blank sheet of paper to show for my efforts. Am so annoyed. Little one in nursery tomorrow for an extra day so I could crack all this work and now it feels like I've paid the extra 50 odd quid for absolutely no benefit. am not sleeping great (first breakfast at 3am   ) and am tired most of the time. PLUS everyone is being so very very supportive that I actually feel I'm a real lightweight and should be able to cope with more than I am doing. 


Uh oh sorry. Normal service will hopefully be resumed soon. hope you don't mind me venting a bit.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi chitters

Sorry i thought i had posted here since i came back from my break, we had an awesome time just what the dr ordered 

Hope you all had a happy halloween, is anyone doing anything for fireworks  we wont be as Z doesnt like the bangs hes a fear of them as some  let one off about 2 wks and it almost hit Willow      Mind i dont like them either, we were never allowed out as my mums friend lost her eye so she used to take us to cinema and then to the Wimpy     

Whatever you are doing...... stay safe 

Weathers been pretty crap, all i seen is rain rain and more rain!

MIL has expressed an interest in being near us, it was heartbreaking leaving her on tuesday she was crying her heart out problem is i think everyone tells her, whereby i just listen, wherever she goes her happiness is top priority but she needs 24hr care so nursing home is the only option  

DH is just off out to get breakfast roll had busy morning already

Hope everyone is doing ok

Em


----------



## freespirit.

Hi ladies ,
Just popping in to let you know i haven't fallen off the face off Chitterland alltogether , just haven't got much to report at the moment .
We went out on Bonfire night to the huuuuugest bonfire i have ever seen , me and DH were there talking of all the things we could of made out of the huge pallets and sheets of wood that were burnt   The fireworks were brillinat and Lil legs enoyed them a lot  
?Tomorrow is DH's big Birthday , can't beleive it that he will be 50 , kinda funny but scary too IYSWIM . He has the day off work , so i hope we can all do something nice together and have a scrummy take away treat in the evening 
Just finished writing my Christmas cards , rather do them now than find them a chore to do in a few weeks . 
Hopefully i wil start prep on our new nursery next week , rather do it now whilst i have the manovarability and a little energy  
Hope everyone is doing ok out there 
Freespirit


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters

Sorry for my laziness, because thats what it is  

Dizzi how r u doing hows gorgeous A

Frill hows u and Bump and of course lil lady

SFT it cant be easy getting used to, hope having your family visiting is helping
hows bump coming along

Free hope DH had a fab birthday and Lil Legs wasnt too disappointed with lack of games!

Shelley how are you doing this week hun

Lou thinking of you if you are reading tho keeping up on ** 

Weebs likewise hope you and bump are well hope your keeping ok

Marie, kazzz and all i missed


Blimey its  

My Parents came over this morning for Z as i had asthma review, well i didnt actually because they said today but booked it for tomorrow argh, which i cant do, so offski there next thursday, combined it so i can fit both gp review of meds and asthma review in one visit.

I had my review and MRI results yesterday, wasnt what i was expecting to hear to be fair, nor was i expecting the cons attitude, my BMI is 32 and i am grossly overweight and that is causing me spinal problems i have disc prolapse so i have to lose weight and go to orthopeadics to have that treated and then after thats done they will review my gynae issues meanwhile hes writing to the pain specialist to review (i have been discharged) 

I came home and had an early night 
My sister has given me a call this afternoon  Am meeting my Godaughter/niece saturday afternoon
Really must start wrapping Christmas presents (sorry!) i have snapped up some great offers, DH got some backpay and since his job is finishing in December wanted to make sure hes sorted while we have the spare £££££

Teas ready
Em


----------



## Harts

Hi everyone


Sorry from me too  We have been battling sickness here.

Sending everyone hugs. I am hopeful that I will be caught up someday and will be able to chat again properly 


lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Hi everyone


Whizzing by just to catch up on the chitchat.


Harts    what a tough time you have been having. I hope you are all on the mend now
Em - how are you feeling after your appt? Your alternative to fireworks (film and burger) sounded great
Free - wotcha petal. You are so organised! We're still waiting for plasterer to come so we can get on and do the spare room. He should be coming Sat. DH is banned from decorating as he takes far tooooooooooooo loooonnnnnggggg!   although he always does a lovely job
SFT, Dizzi, Shelle and everyone else, hellloooooooooooooooo


Not staying on here long, am knackered (little lady waking at 5am most mornings this week and plus my keyboard playing up big time). Work situation has improved and I'm less stressed about that. Everything else all ticking along so not much to report!


speak soon
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters

Frill was a bit upset directly after appt, but it subsided
ooh 5am starts are a killer arent they, work situation, glad its eased can you get a nap at all does little lady nap at all 

Free hope you are doing ok and Weebs

Dizzi how are you and little A

Lou thinking of you as always
  

harts hope you and the boys are doing better

sft how are you doing 


afm,

have had my godaughter here part the week
was relieved as some know DH got knocked off his bike yesterday morning on way to work so she took care of Z for me whilst i fetched him home and then she kept an eye at hospital whilst DH was getting sorted (shes 21)

Have been dealing with family issues as well, its been a bit distressing for me Dh and Z but we are doing ok now but we have decided after whats happened we will move, all because i wont be told at almost 40 who i can and cant talk to purlease!

aaah 

Em


----------



## Suzie

Boo


----------



## Martha Moo

Suzie said:


> Boo


   

Lovely to see you Suzie how are you and your men doing (tall and small!)


----------



## Suzie

Hiya 

They are great thanks. Can't believe they are 6 and nearly 2!!

How is everyone?
X


----------



## ♥Saila♥

***Creeps in wondering if anyone recognises her  ***
Hiya Chitters  
Hope everyone is all ok its so lovely to see all those big fat BFP's  
Where to start ? Hmmmm well at the moment I am not showing my cats anymore and we have rehomed some of them sadly  but they are within the family and really happy. I was working for the past 18 months as a carer because I left my last job after my boss was sexually harrassing me  unfortunately the case didn't get anywhere because the HR woman was a biased b***h
Sooo I have been working for the past 18 months as a carer up until 4 weeks ago when I left to come and do a shutdown at a chemical plant within payroll its been 12 hour days with a day off every 14th day  but I've loved it and the money has been good and I've saved enough to be off work over December  reapplying for Nursing degree as well eeeeek
On the baby making front.... well sadly I have turned into quite a bitter lady, I never thought I would but I have whereas I was always quite easy going we are almost into our 8th year now of trying and still no luck. Clinic won't take me back on til BMI is 29  sooo on the 10th of August 2010 I had a gastric band fitted  Weight loss hasn't been massive about 3.5stone in a year but main thing is it is staying off its not a quick fix solution and we are hoping for IVF again in the New Year  
Anyhoo thats my news
I thought I'd let you all know how I am as I love to see how happy you all are and how your littlies are
Love S
xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

We were actually going through our homestudy but unfortunately hubby decided that he wanted to try IVF again which has completely devastated me but after soul searching and heartbreating chats we have decided to try it again.
All up to date 
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Did I scare everyone away ??


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Saila lovely to see you posting, 

I did reply yesterday but the  tv man unplugged my router instead of my tv and my post crashed

Anyway what i said was, sorry to hear about your last job good that you can make enough money for December off and wishing you all the luck in the world for IVF in January 

How is everyone else, dont know why but last 2 days have felt neverending waiting for DH to come home from work then nipping in the bath before he nicks all the hot water!

We are having pasta bolognese for tea yum yum, think early night for me tonight as out most of day tomorrow

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pasta bolognese sounds gorgeous !! I have developed a rather unhealthy mash addiction oooops


----------



## Martha Moo

mmmm i lurve Mash

I am on my own with that one though, DH loves pasta, Z is a fishfinger fan  

I hope everyone is keeping warm in this freezing  weather

We are watching christmas movie, have had headache most of day (think its stress!) so when Z goes to bed in about an hr i am going too as long day tomorrow

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I'm watching Four Christmasses I laugh everytime I watch it
xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Sorry Salia Manic Days and nights here, plus I had last week "off" FF  

Big Big hugs to you youve been through a lot, well done on the soulsearching and talking - so often not talking wrecks relationships, Good for you trying again, 8yrs is a long time, as a few of us on here can testify! keep strong and believing your turn will come, 

 to Em & everyone, I am supposed to be cooking tea and writing a christmas letter to go in the Christmas cards! 

~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Awww thanks Dizzi, its got to the point though were a pregnancy for me just really doesn't matter and more being a family does, I feel we've lost so much time  DH said he just doesn't feel he has closed the door on tx tho...........
Whats everyone upto today ??
I have 2 more days of this job then am off all December yippeeeeee


----------



## Frill

Good morning gorgeous girls


Saila - so good to hear from you! You really have been through so much - but how lovely to have December off and indulge in all the good things you want to do. I'm so pleased you've popped in again.    


Suzie - darling you have TWO gorgeous boys now! How bloomin' brilliant! Christmas is going to be fab in your house isn't it this year?


Hello one and all - just another quick one from me again. Too much to do and not enough hours in the day as usual. However, there is always time to sneak in a couple of chocky hobnobs and a coffee. Yesterday I did two chocky eclairs and a danish (not all at the same time, but nearly). Uh-oh!


All good here; just sniffles and tiredness but nothing major. I hope everyone is okay. Will whiz by properly as soon as I can.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Oh Frill you've made me hungry now all this talk of danishes and eclairs I want one, or three   
So cold today, I wonder if it will snow ??
xxx


----------



## Lilly

hi girls 

i don't know if anyone remembers me sorry i haven't been on in ages but i have never forgot the chitter chatters i Hope you are all well and look froward to hearing from you all 

love Lilly and Shea


----------



## Martha Moo

Lilly said:


> hi girls
> 
> i don't know if anyone remembers me sorry i haven't been on in ages but i have never forgot the chitter chatters i Hope you are all well and look froward to hearing from you all
> 
> love Lilly and Shea


Lilly my lovely
We could never forget you, how is Shea doing and Dh ?

Em


----------



## Lilly

well hunny 


shea is great me and dh not together divorce nearly through    but things happen for a reason i guess have missed this site so much looking forward to chatting to you all again 


em  how r u doing i hope well  


chat soon 


love always lilly and shea xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters

Lovely to see some familiar faces returning   

Suzie, Lilly, Saila so happy to hear from you all

Dizzi hows you and A all ready for her birthday 

Harts how are you all now, hows reece doing now hope you are all better

Saila how are you doing looking forward to your month off before IVF

Frill how are you, hows bump and DD

Free hows you and LL and bump, 

SFT hope that you are doing ok, any more scans upcoming, hows Doodles did she enjoy time with her daddy 

Suzie hope you and the boys are doing ok

Ceri, Lou, Shelley and all i have missed 

AFM,

Had a busy weekend, yesterday we met with my sister and godaughter for lunch, Z slept all way through it lol and then came home and made sausage casserole with mash for tea yum, today, i have had a much needed lie in, had breakfast and then spent 2.5hrs wrapping presents and putting up the tree!  So just having half hour whilst the boys are watching santa paws or rephrase that as DH has fell asleep watching it!

Tea tonight is chicken fillets wrapped in chese and bacon yum yum

Em


----------



## Lilly

Hi everyone 

hope you are all having a good weekend 

lots of love lilly and shea xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

I am a little bit nervous  I am going to Taste of Christmas at the ExCel tomorrow and I am entering a cake in the best in show competition    I had to write about what cake I would do in 50 words and I am now one of the finalists  Being judged by Eric Lanlard http://www.cake-boy.co.uk/eric.php Even if my cake is crap hopefully all will be good if I get to meet Eric 

Lovely to see some old faces in here recently  

/links


----------



## freespirit.

with your cake Shell , ca we have a picture of that too please and not just the hunk your wanting to meet


----------



## Frill

Oooooh, Shelle how did it go? I hope you won!!! And how amazing to be a finalist anyway - you must have been the best out of hundreds and hundreds! Yes, do show us a picture of your cake!!


Hi everyone, hope you are all in fine fettle.


Well, looks like my cake eating days are numbered   . Had glucose tests on Thursday which have come back high so looks like I may have pg-related diabetes. Either that, or the amount I've been eating has just affected the results (here's hoping). Trouble is, my grandad was type 1 and my dad and his two brothers are now type 2. Not looking great for me and my sis, eh? And I read that people of Asian descent are prone to diabetes (my dad's side are all anglo-indian). Ho hum. I have kicked the habit almost totally but just can't do cold turkey!   


Other than that, all is okay and we are doing well. Although turns out Lois isn't a fan of Christmas trees that light up - not sure if she thinks they are fireworks or what! And she is frightened of the open fire in the lounge (fair enough) so I hope we don't have a really cold winter again as we use that quite a lot!


Ah well, best go and pick up munchkin from nursery. Sorry no personals today, will try and do some later in the week.


Toodleloooo
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Another AWOL chitter checking in   

SFT    i hope all is ok with port and starboard  must be such a worrying time with John away, i do hope that you have family support around you honey

Lilly how are you and Shea doing

Free hows the bumplet coming along

Dizzi i hope you have had a magical day celebrating A's birthday

Frill hows the GD, ooh i so feel your pain, i had GD with Z from 17 wksish are you controlling with diet or with meds 

Shelley how are you doing hows shelleyscrumptious doing

Saila how are you filling up your month off

Suzie 

Harts hope you R and B are ok are you still getting help from the parents

to anyone i missed 

Nothing much to report from here really
Not sure on any move atm as Z has had a relapse in nephrotic syndrome and for me, his needs come first obviously Ikea would like DH to start 2nd wk in jan but as of yet no accommodation is sorted DH wont go without me and Z so its in the air atm
With his relapse has come a heap of problems (side effects of pred) hes hopefully going to be starting with a childminder for a few hrs on a morning  2 or 3 days a wk (respite care) I have just got appt come through for counselling been waiting since april lol

Just watching x factor final then bed for me have been awake since 130am

Em


----------



## Lilly

hi girls

hope you are all having a lovely weekend 

freespirit how are you hun

 with your cake Shell

SFT thats great dh i comming home for new year will be lovely 2 have second christmas hope you are feeling better  

holly  with your  counselling  hun shea and me are doing great thanks 

frill sorry to hear about your glucose tests  i know my mum has type2 and a brother and sister also its scary i will say a prayer all is ok   

hi 2everyone i have missed chat soon girls

love always lilly and shea xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

chitters on page 2!

Just popping in.......

Lilly how are you and shea  
hope you are keeping well

Dizzi hope that you had a wonderful time for A's birthday, i cant believe how fast time has gone since your BFP!

Harts hope that all is healthy across the pond    hows Reece weight did it resolve when he got better  i do hope so, i often remember when we met at meadowhall and B and Z were bumps and now look at them

Saila hope you are doing ok and filling in your month off 
Apart from IVF in Jan have you other plans for 2012 

Frill how are you finding the reduced cake consumption 

Free hows u lil legs and bump
all ready for christmas

Weebs hope all is ok with you and bump!

Lou i think of you often,   

Marie, kazzz suzie and other awol chitters 

AFM,
wow where di the last week go it just sped past me am sure this one will go equally as fast
We saw Z's cons on thursday he has another UTI   so another wk of anti biotics should finish in time for christmas! Hes also got his specialist appt for QMC Nottingham in Feb
Just one more present to get for my godaughter so will head to lush at some point this week for that 


love to all

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

thanks everyone, I am just whizzing by 

Abbie had a lovely birthday weekend, she had some lovely gifts and 2 little friends for tea ( not that she ate them, you understand) she had some lovely presents including a pint motorbike, a purple play tent, and personalised PJ's !!  
I peek at you all via evil **, but really time is flying by for me at present, hense no posts much anywhere 
the extension is complete, cant remember if I said but we need flooring and a new kitchen and some furniture to really complete it, but ran out of money due to replacing the motherboard ( electrics ) and ripping the dining room and kitchen ceiling down ( which wasnt in the original plan ) and servicing the Boiler & Gas fire   all very imoprtant and worth doing!! 
Well Christmas is almost upon us, a happy and sad time for us all, 
I hope whatever your doing and whoever your doing it with, you manage more miles than tears, 
Thinking of you all even if I'm not posting  
         

~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs

Evening all   

I'm supposed to be revising for an exam I have just after Xmas but thought I'd pop on here quickly to wish you all a very merry and peaceful Christmas.  I do think about you all lots but just don't get much time to post these days    I hope everyone is well and that you get all that you wish from this happy/sad time of year.  I will be lighting a candle for FIL on Xmas day   

Big hugs and kisses to you all      

I best scarper before DH walks past and tells me again that I am going to fail my exam due to procrastination    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters

Just popping in to say a quick 

and to say Merry Christmas to all my chitter friends

I know how hard a time it can be for many so sending big    



Em


----------



## Lilly

Happy Christmas  everyone 




Love  lilly and shea  xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## butterflykisses




----------



## Shellebell

​


----------



## Harts

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope you all have a wonderful time with your loved ones. Even when I am not on here, I am thinking about you all. It is wonderful to see so many familiar "faces' popping back on this thread 


Sorry I have been awol. 


I will try to do personals soon.


have a wonderful christmas. I hope that all of your wishes come true in 2012
lots of love always,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

No flashy smileys here but i would just like to wish all chitters old and new a very happy new year

May all your hopes and dreams come true and it be a healthy and happy one 

Love Em and Zachary

PS SFT Free and Weebs cant believe how time is flying by for you all


----------



## butterflykisses




----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters

Happy New year to you all

Lou thinking of you honey sending    Hows Tilly doing 

Dizzi how are you hun, hope all is ok with you and A is now back to herself

Lilly how are you and Shae, is he 4 now 

Harts i feel that B's birthday is imminent  hope you are ok hows R (and DH of course!)

Marie how are you honey 

Free, Weebs how are you and bumps

SFT oooh bet you are so excited for being reunited as a family 
Are you finding out the flavour of the twins hope all is going well

Shelley how are you doing hun, any updates on shelleyscrumptious i wish i was as talented as you!

Fluffs hows things going are you busy with assignments just now  hope you had a fab christmas and new year

Frill we havent heard from you in a while, hope the GD is going ok are you managing without cake 
Hope L is doing ok when is your EDD 

Kazzz, Suzie, Shezza and our other awol chitters (once a chitter always a chitter!) 

AFM, 

we had a quiet Christmas and New Year just the 3 of us its the first time in about 10 yrs so was really  nice (we  have either had MIL or Dad or mum/dad/nephew) We started off new year with a trip to A&E nothing serious, just a bug for Z, as hes on pred and a new med cyclophosphamide both of which lower the immune system so had to be checked, nurse coming today to do weekly blood test to send off to QMC last weeks was ok hopefully it will remain that way (keeping eye on white blood cells) Other than that all is ok hoping DH is going to get his contract extended otherwise friday will be his last day  

Keep warm everybody its freezing here wind so strong last night thought the window was coming in        

Em


----------



## Ceri.

Evening all!   

Sorry for not popping in for agesssss    Have been thinking of you all often though   

Have been keeping up with bits and bobs on **, and just read about 10 pages of the last locked chitters thread. Not read these 7 pages yet, so got some catching up to do!!!

Had to pop by to wish you all a happy new year,       to all of the very patient chitters. Hope 2012 is gonna be a fab year   

Will catch up on the latest then try to do some pp's at some point!
Lifes busy here at the mo, just over a yr ago, started cleaning for a lady up the road, just 4 hours a week, she told her friend then she told another friend etc etc, so now working 16 hours a week, cleaning, escorting on shopping trips, hosp appts etc. Got 6 happy customers! Doing it myself, so its working great with Lis at school etc. Speaking of her ladyship ... she's doing great, loves school (even wants to go on Sat/Sun!)    

I hope youre all ok, will pop by more often i promise!

Lotsa love to all 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx     xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly

*Happy New Year Girls *

*Love Lilly and Shea xxxx*


----------



## custard

Blimey ladies!
I don't think I've ever known Chitters to be so quiet. Is everyone OK? I haven't missed something that's killed the thread off have I?
Hope you're all well.
I'm good. I think this will be a busy year for me, work wise. Lots of exciting projects on the go anyway.
Love to all,
Jen xx


----------



## Shellebell

Jen
Nothings happened, I think we have all had too much happening in real life for chitter land  

I am currently trying to get day job back ticking over with staff/orders so I can concentrate on setting up ShelleyScrumptious as a proper business with website/insurance/kitchen inspections


----------



## custard

That all sounds exciting Shelley!


I guess it's inevitable that we're all moving on in one way or another. It was just strange to stop by and see so little chatter. Fingers crossed that it's a good sign for everyone.


Jen xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi chitters

Jen lovely to see you popping by 
Hope all is ok with you my lovely

Lilly how are you and Shae

Dizzi hope all is ok with you

Lou think i missed whats happening with you (manic few weeks!)
Hope all is ok hows tilly

Saila, is it this month you are tx-ing 

Free, Frill, SFT and Weebs hope the bumps are coming on well

Shelley (mrs busy as ever) look forward to hearing of more shelley scrumptious developments

Harts how are you doing, how is R now did B have a fab birthday cant believe hes 4 already        

sorry to all i missed

AFM, 

Been a manic few weeks, for those of you not on my ** we sadly lost my MIL on Friday she had had a big bleed on the brain evening of 20/01 but fought on until 27th bless her i was up and down the A1 a few times DH BIL and SIL were all with her everyone is so sad and numb understandably, Z took poorly there and had to be treated on CAU (Uti) but seems fine now, i started counselling on 19th Jan, obviously none last week but restarting this week, found the first one helpful DH is going to stay with BIL on thursday for a day or two and my niece is going to have Zachary whillst i go to counselling this week bless her

Almost Feb be glad to see the end of this month!

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hiya Ladies hope your all ok


----------



## Harts

Hi girls


Just stopping by to say hi and send love and hugs to all that need them 


Lots of love,
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Woohoo my iPad is letting me post yipeeee how is everyone? Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters

how is everyone doing

Saila how are you honey

Hope everyone is doing well and our bumps are continuing to grow or do we have a chitter baby 

Love to each and every one of you

Emxx


----------



## freespirit.

Hello everyone ,
Hope your all doing ok ?
I do know that yes there is a chitter baby , but i think i should let the Mummy reveil the details .........
^Freespirit wanders off to kick Frillipops up the booty and take the cake out of her hand and promt her to post^
I'm doing good here , bump is growing well and i'm more or less organised for the big day . Lil legs is very excited about becoming a big brother 
We have a holiday to Cornwall organised for July , don't know wether thats utter madness or not looking at how old babe will be but hey ho , we'll give it a go , after all your only young youngish once 
SFT Can't be long for you now , do you know the flavours ?
Lots of orangeness to Lou and Saila

Freespirit
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Free great to hear from you and lovely to hear how things are progressing

Cant wait to hear Frills news 

Saila and Lou        winging their way to you both (and anyone else having tx )

Dizzi hope you are doing ok

Harts hope you and the boys are doing ok

AFM
We are doing ok, after a delay of 6 months Z is starting preschool this afternoon, starting him midweek so its not too daunting for him as his taster sessions were 9 months ago lol and of course the uniform i had bought doesnt fit so had to buy more havent bought him shoes though until i know all is going ok as if he was to relapse again he'd be off for another 4 months approx

tiny steps but a  none the less

Em


----------



## Frill

Oooh, that Free can't half give a good kick up the   !!!!!!!


hello my darlings. I'm so sorry it has taken this long, and a very good chitter friend to give me a nudge to post, but this is the first time I have booted up the laptop since....


Thursday 16 Feb at 9.25am Archie Sid our beautiful baby boy arrived in the world!    
He's gorgeous and amazing and his big sister is incredible with him - so gentle and kind (and yet gives us the run around at all other times). I'm not sure I'm yet coping as a mum of two but I know I'll get there.  Archie came via planned c-section so no lifting (or hoovering yaaaayyy) for me for a while which makes it hard to look after Lois but luckily the family is running around doing my bidding.


I hope everyone is doing okay and for those that are in need of one or two, here are a few       from me.


I am truly sorry I've been awol but I have been thinking of you and have been dying to post on here since A arrived (I should have been more organised and asked Free to post on my behalf so if anyone else wants to give me a kick up the jacksie for being rubbish, feel free!    )


Love love to you all.
Frillipops xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## custard

Lovely to hear from you Frill!
And many, many congratulations! Woot woot!
Hope you're getting a bit of sleep and that everyone is taking good care of you both.
Love,
Jen xx


----------



## Fluffs

Stranger alert    

Just popping in to say congratulations to Frill      Make sure you keep them waiting on you hand and foot   


I do read but not quite as much as I should and have been so busy I haven't had time to do a proper post    Hope everyone is doing ok?  Good luck to all those in tx now     , bump rubs to those that have bellies   and just generally big hugs   to everyone   

The course is fab but just eating up every spare moment I have hence my disappearing act, but promise to pop back soon   

Fluffs xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

OOH  Frill   look after yourself x x 

Free & SFT  to you both 

Em  woop woop! 

Fluffs, Jen, Salia, Shelley, Lou & all   

AFM - all Ok here just waiting on my new kitchen and flooring and laptop and winning the lottery ! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

Frill

  

Wonderful news enjoy every minute with the wee man and little lady 

Em


----------



## Frill

thank you!
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Woohoo well done Frill!


Im on bed rest at the mo after just having my gallbladder removed yuk. Feeling so sore but so relieved it has gone I am looking forward now to ivf      We have been re referred so fingers crossed it all happens soon   xxx


----------



## Suzie

Oh my word I missed a whole chitter pg and birth!!!

Boo lmao


----------



## Harts

Sorry for the delayed response!

Congratulations Frill! I am so happy for you! xx


Free-- wow, you are brave with that holiday!!!! How are you feeling? xx


Em-- I was getting all confused. Great news on the milestone. Hope you are well hun xx


Fluffs- glad to hear that the course is going great! xx


Saila-- oh no on the gallbladder but awesome news on the IVF              xx


Suzie-- Hello! So nice to see you! How are you? xx


Jen-- nice to see you! Hope you are well xx


Dizzi-- hmmm, seems like we are waiting for the same thing. I am still waiting to win the lottery too. We just had the biggest jackpot in world history. $640 million. I guess three winners won. I bought 10 tickets but haven't checked them yet. I know I didn't win the jackpot though  (winners are from different states). Hope you are well hun xx


A big hello to everyone else. Thinking about you all xxxxx


Hope you are all well. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## freespirit.

Harts said:


> Free-- wow, you are brave with that holiday!!!! How are you feeling? xx


I'll read that as totally insane shall I  Anyway I was press ganged into it by DH , its not really my choice 

Sorry to hear about all the ill health your family is suffering 

Do most people hook up on ** these days ? Has everyone seen the news from SFT   
Congratulations to SFT and family 
on the birth of their beautiful 
(And i do really mean beautiful) girls
xxx​


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Suzie 

Harts sorry to read about your familys health   
You looking forward to FIL visiting, is he going to help out

Free i second what beautiful girls SFT and family have aaaw 

Hope everyone is doing well we are doing ok, this week another  Z completed his first full week at pre school he doesnt break up until thursday afternoon hes loving it which is good

Em


----------



## freespirit.

I came on and thought who is Donna Marie  I guess old habits are hard to break  
Great news that Z is going on well at pre school


----------



## Harts

Lol Free-- yes, that is pretty much what I meant!!!! I have not seen SFT's news. I keep missing everything lol. I will have to scope that out. And I was totally confused by Donna Marie too


Em-- glad to hear that Z is doing well  FIL has been helping some.


Not much else going on here. Just the same old stuff. 


thanks for the hugs.


A big hello to everyone else!


Lots of love
hartsxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Frill

Congratulations SFT! Wonderful news. I hope the weigh in was a success. Keep us posted. You must be thrilled and possibly a tad tired?! I'm shattered with just one newbie and a toddler!!

Harts - sorry to hear things have been rather rough for you lately. ((big hugs))

Salia - good news re referral hon. Hope you are recovering nicely after op. 

Hi all hope everyone is ok. All ok here although A feeding every 2hrs still so night shift is long! 

Can't think of what I wanted to write (have you seen the time?!!!) but I hope everyone is ok. Xxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

My wounds have been infected and I have gained half a stone    Starting back on a VLCD diet tomorrow to shift that and starting Zumba Wednesday   


I got accepted into Uni so will be Nurse Saila sooooon woohoo


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Is everyone ok?


----------



## Frill

Hiya

Am mid-feed and thought I would pop by. Cor, where is everyone? Are you all on ******** or something? As Free will testify, I don't do ** as I can barely keep up on here!!

Nurse Saila - big congrats on the uni admission! Well done

SFT - how are those twins doing? And does their big sister like to help?!

Free - you are nearly there!!

Harts - did you win the lottery then?!!!

Hi and hugs to everyone. 

Things here are good and we are all ticking along fine. In fact not sure if I have any news at all! Maybe cos I feel that all I do is feed A and entertain L (although she doesn't really need me for that)!

Well, time to log off and burp the baby!!

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters

another awol chitter checking in 

sorry i have been busy with z's birthday preps and i have bad chest on steroids and antibiotics 

i will check in more often 

em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hello

I have news, ( louF )
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=296448.new&fb_source=message#new

Hope you don't mind me reviving this thread to share such amazing news !

~Dizzi~


----------



## Martha Moo

Dizzi

What a better way to revive the thread ...........


----------



## Damelottie

YAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## custard

Sending heaps and heaps of love to all. The congrats thread is locked, so I just wanted you to know that you're all in my thoughts and prayers.
Jen xxxx


----------



## Harts

Just stopping by to say hi. I hope you are all well. We are planning a trip to the UK next year either spring. I would love to see you all again. xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello Everyone


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Hi All, after the euphoria of posting Lou's news I am afraid we crashed with a very tragic bump, hense locking the announcment thread, Louise has not requested I or anyone re opens it, hense it staying locked.
I will however update you here under the strictest confidence that you do not speak of it openly on the net! including here.

Louise and Al lost their baby boy at 11 hours old  
they are obviously devastated, the girls however are continuing to do well. 
please keep them in your thoughts.

Harts great news your planning a visit! I am sure we can organise a meet up 

~Dizzi~
at work, starving


----------



## Fluffs

I'm so gutted for Lou and Al, but pleased to hear that the girls are remaining strong      for them all.

Hello all btw, stranger here    Sorry I don't keep up much now but life is manically hectic in a non stop kind of way with uni and family keeping me constantly busy   

I hope everyone is well and life is being good    

Fluffs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I saw Lou's news on ** am so very very sorry for her  I will continue to pray for her two beautiful girls.


I have just started a new job part time at our local college and we have an IVF appointment on the 28th of November.


Hope you girls are all ok I have missed you all so much 


Xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hey girls  
Are you all ok?
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Chitters

Saila  for wednesday 

How is everyone doing

Lots of exciting stuff going on in our perspective chitter homes i am sensing 

Thinking especially of our Lou and Al and her gorgeous girlies 

I so cant believe how fast this year seems to have whizzed by    

All is good here (be better if DH could get stable work) but all in all things are ok, think it will be hard christmas and new year without MIL   

Love to all

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Is there any word on Lou? How are her little girls doing?
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hellooooooooooooooooo

So glad Lou has her girls home   

I am just waiting for Aunt Flo to arrive, then hopefully if she is on time, 20th of Dec, I will start buserelin jabs on the 7th of Jan!

Yikes!   

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just a quicky as on way out

Saila          

OK so who has that orange truck parked up 

Lou girls are just adorable brings tears to my eyes when i see a post from you

Not much to report here, just had my first of vitamin b12 injections have 5 over 3 wks and then one every 3 months for life not nice ho hum
Zacharys kidneys are in remission      stay that way, next is a bronchoscopy for his chest issues

We have just been to his Nativity play, forgot the tissues 

gotta run

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning!

Em ~ Good news about Z's kidneys    

Aw how lovely, I can't wait to be going to nativity plays

xxx


----------



## custard

I'm so glad to hear that Lou and the girls are home. 
Good luck with your treatment Saila!
Just a quick update from me (for anyone who still remembers me!!!)...
We've got our social worker coming over tomorrow to get our signatures on our completed Prospective Adopters Report, which means that all the paperwork is done, and we're going to Approval Panel at the end of January. We've asked to be considered for siblings up to age 8, so next year should be the biggest change of our lives! 
Hope you're all well and busy! Have a very happy Christmas and a great 2013.
J xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi 

Jen thats fantastic news, may 2013 bring you all you wish for 

Saila and you will sweetheart you will        bring on 2013       

Em


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Fantastic News Jen, Salia & Em


----------



## Damelottie

JEN - I am just thrilled and wish you ALL the luck and love in the world.

I hope you don't mind me saying but you were always one of the people on here that used to make me thing 'please don't give up'   


So i'm thrilled to read this   


Xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Chitters 



As always my thoughts are with all

Whatever your plans have a lovely day

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Lovely Chitter ladies

Just popping in to say hello

Hope you all had a lovely Christmas, whatever you planned, as always thoughts with all not blessed



May it bring all we wish for ​
Also a very Happy Birthday to Harts little Reece who was 2 yesterday, hope you all had a fab day

and finally

you may wish to check out this link regarding planning FF meet 2013 Woop Woop!
CLICK HERE

Love to all

Em


----------



## Suzie

Yer get ya butts over to my ff meet thread  

Oh and   

X


----------



## custard

Thanks for all of the lovely replies! It's been a long old journey, but it feels amazing to be able to think that 2013 WILL bring us a family. There's definitely a bit of me that thinks that this was the plan all along - we talked about adoption before we really considered anything else. It's just taken us a while to get here.


Sending lots of love and luck to everyone else!
Sadly, I won't be making a meet-up this year, but I'm sure you'll all have an amazing time.
Jen xx


----------



## Suzie

Jen I can't wait to hear your news  and hear about your adoption journey this year  
X


----------



## custard

Thanks Suzie!
You've been a huge inspiration to me - I remember talking to you a LOT at our meet-up in Nottingham all those years ago. I can't wait to be sharing news too. Believe me!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Chitters

Jen all the very best for this coming month and year     

Saila sending masses and masses of                                

Who has the truck 

Lou hope all is well with you and the girls, bet they are growing now 

Dizzi how are you, how is A

Harts any news on your UK visit, keep us updated wont you   

Suzie  hope alls ok with you and yours

bbbbbrrrrr  its freezing
No snow here anyone else  we expect it overnight tomorrow
Hope it clears quick as Z has appointments at Sheffield and Nottingham w/c 21st

Nothing much to report here, i think DH has his way with going back to Ikea, hope he dont bore me with it, never been to a ikea warehouse but think i could find my way around lol

Love to all i missed

Em


----------



## Lou F ❁




----------



## custard

to you too Lou!
In fact have some more      too!   (that should be a happy embarrassed face, not a sad one!    )
Thanks for all the good wishes folks. I'll keep you posted once panel is over and done with (not long now!!)
J xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Lovely to see a smiley face from you Lou   

Jen          

AFM  its bedtime!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters

Just nipping in 

Custard thinking of you and sending lots of            

and also to Saila, hope the D/R is going well honey                              

Em


----------



## custard

Just popping in again to let you all know that we were unanimously recommended for approval at panel today. Huzzah!! We have to wait for the decision maker to add the rubber stamp, but no problems are anticipated. 
Thanks for your support lovelies! It's been a long old road, but we're nearly there now.
Mwah!
J xx


----------



## Suzie

Ohhh blooming fantastic news      


Hope you find your little one very soon  can't wait to hear 


Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Jen

thats absoultely fantastic news, so so happy for you 

 

So happy for you and DH

Em


----------



## custard

Thanks Em & Suzie!
It's much appreciated. I'm hoping we won't wait too long for a match as I'm not a very patient person... Or actually, I wasn't a patient person. Maybe our IF/adoption journey has turned me into one, and I just hadn't realised!   
Lots and lots of love & hugs to all.
J xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to send        to Saila who from memory is due to start her Menopur jabs tomorrow 

Sorry for not more personals  have chest infection and feel bleurgh

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Custard ~ Thats amazing news! Congratulations!!! Have you been approved for a sibling group? What ages? So pleased for you.

Well Chitters I have indeed started the menopur. I feel ghastly! So bitter right now as I feel like I wouldn't have to go through this if DH hadn't of cancelled the adoption process we were so close to panel    I'd be a family right now   

I just have no faith in this IVF cycle at all, how awful is that


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Saila

just wanted to pop in and send some                                                  

Its really so very hard sweetheart, i had no faith in my cycle and i was so wrong, have you a IVF CD many ladies swear by them, try to do something nice for yourself each day,     when is your first stims scan 

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Its on Friday  I had an awful nightmare last night about Egg Collection.

Its awful isn't it ?    I used to be so excited about our journey to be a parent and now am just completely ground down. Sorry to moan

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Saila

        for Friday honey

If you cant come into chitterland and share your feelings then where can you!



Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Aww thank you hunni   

I feel marginally better this afternoon, stoopid hormones.

Am thinking of planning a little getaway in April to a log cabin in the lake district with DH and the pooches

xxx


----------



## custard

Glad you're feeling better Saila - the hormones do do weird things at times. Sending you lots of                anyway.
J x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi chitters

Hope everyone is doing ok

just nipping in to say  Saila for first stims scan tomorrow 
thinking of you

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Egg Collection on Wednesday I am totally beside myself!


----------



## custard

Good luck Saila!
You'll be fine.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

How are things with you? X


----------



## Martha Moo

Saila

Woop woop

 for EC     for lots of eggies

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

4 eggies and all 4 fertilised   


ET tomorrow at 10am


Xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

Saila woop woop

Fantastic news, 4 embies fantastic news 

 for ET tomorrow and lots of     and 

Will come back real soon and do personals, have appointment at the job centre about retraining in an hour 
Em


----------



## custard

Great news Saila!
Keeping everything crossed for you. 
J x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

2 x 4a/b embryos on board xx


----------



## custard

Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I don't feel too optimistic today    been sick a couple of time   


1dp2dt   


Xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello

Saila

Those precious embies will not of even began implanting yet honey

Sending lots of                                         

Em


----------



## Lou F ❁

Sending lots of love n sticky vibes saila 
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Helloooo Chitters

LouF lovely to see you honey, how are those gorgeous girlies

Saila                                           

Jen any updates hun

Dizzi hope you and A are well

Suzie hope you and boys are doing ok

 to all

Not much to report here, trying to remain positive atm, Willow went for a weight check and manicure yesterday and she had lost about 6kg     she has a lump which the vet says is a solid mass and suspects a tumour of course i blame myself should have noticed it, shes due to go for a biopsy this week (saturday)although i am going to see if they can do it sooner. Her behaviour has changed last few weeks. Shes my baby she got me through a time i thought i would never get through (after bouncer) the lump is next to her ribs so we shall have to wait and see and    very hard 

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning girls!

I did something silly today    I decided to do a very sensitive HPT I had ordered previously from  knowing the 10000iu Pregnyl would still be in my system and I just wanted to see a bFP for once, I have never seen one. Anyway it came back BFN    should I be pleased the pregnyl is out of my system?


I am sorry to hear about Willow, I am keeping everything crossed for you  


Lou hope you and your girls are doing well


Xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Arrived.... BFN for me xxxx


----------



## custard

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that Saila.  Sending lots and lots of             
Take care of each other, and give yourselves plenty of time and love while you recover.


----------



## Martha Moo

Saila

So very sorry honey

As Jen says, take good care of yourself and dh, be kind to yourself   

Em


----------



## custard

I've just realised that I never posted an update here...    (that's embarrassed blushing, in case it's not clear!)


We're now waiting for matching panel! All very exciting, but also a LOT to get sorted in not very long! It's set for the end of March, so about 4 weeks away. It's a strange mix of wanting it to happen right now, so that we can meet them, and thinking, goodness, there's so much to do before then!!
I'm afraid that I can't be too specific in public about our match. 
Lots of love to all!
J xx


----------



## custard

Oh dear, I feel like I finally killed off Chitters.    


Hope you're doing OK Saila. Sending some more     


Jen xx


----------



## Damelottie

Custard - have you had matching panel yet?

Xx


----------



## custard

Not yet... just another fortnight to wait now though. It will be here before we know it!
We're doing the big Ikea shop at the weekend - it will be so odd to be getting all that stuff. 


Gosh, I can't believe your little one is 3 already Lottie - where does the time go??


----------



## Suzie

I'm still here waiting for your updates  Not long now x

Hello to everyone 

x


----------



## custard

Thanks lovely! 
We're off to Ikea tomorrow to buy lots of stuff. Should be good!
I've also been vainly trying to fight for more of a promise of post-adoption support, but I'm not getting anywhere with that. Hey ho.
J xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

How many lo's are going to be joining you honey?
xxx


----------



## custard

Hi Saila,


I've PMed you, as we're being very cautious with online safety. 


J xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Everyone!
You all ok?
x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello all

Whats everyones news, havent been around past 5 days very much had the builders from  in the house, one of them looks just like Bobby Ball lmao so have been staying with my parents since last wednesday came back last night 

They are finishing off today, hopefully decorating will start this weekend as BIL is coming up next weekend for Z's birthday bash

DH has his op on his shoulder on the 30th finally Z had preop for his op on his feet and bronchoscopy on friday hes on top of the list just waiting for a date when both consultants can be present!

Em


----------



## custard

Hiya!
I'm still here more or less...   
Saila - How are you doing m'dear? Hope you're getting on OK.
Em - Lots of luck for the boys' ops. That's a lot going on all at once, isn't it? I hope they all go smoothly. Many happy returns for Z's birthday! Where does the time go??
AFU - It's mega all systems go here at the moment. We had intros moved forward a day, so we meet the LOs on Monday. Huzzah, huzzah! But we've got a *very* busy weekend to get out of the way before that, so no time for thinking about it all too much! I think that's probably a good thing.   
Hope you're all well.
Love, J xx


----------



## Suzie

How exciting  not long now!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Custard will be thinking of you on Monday 

Suzie SFT hello

Well appears Z's op will be late May so dh should be on way to recovery from replacement by then

Dh went to look for new fridge freezer today brought me back an iPad mini he's after something lol

Love to all
Em


----------



## custard

Thanks Suzie, SFT and Em!


Em, that sounds like a brilliant shopping trip - no fridge freezer but an iPad mini instead!   
And that's great that Z's op isn't right on top of DH's op - that would be a lot!!


Take care all!
J x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hope Intros went well eeeeeek!!!!
I'm ok, coming to terms with another failed IVF 
Have a review on the 8th of May
S
xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters

How was yesterday Custard
Hope all went well

Saila   

Busy few days decorators start tomorrow 
Have bloods this afternoon to check my iron and b12 levels
Double physio appt tomorrow morning

Z's birthday Thursday
Hair appt Thursday at 10
New sofas coming Friday 
BIL arriving for weekend 

Dh is currently at hospital ? Blood clot in lung just precaution hopefully
Z has provisional date of 9 May for us op

Hope everyone is ok 

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I hope Z has a lovely birthday hunni.

Lets us know about DH I hope its just a precaution.

xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I hope intros went well Custard I did inbox you

xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Phew

It was just precaution he's had more bloods done today and booked again for next Thursday

Dh had his preop today for his shoulder surgery eek he's going to be in plaster for 6-8 wks

Just sitting in bed off to sleep soon as dh is taking willow to vet for 9

Busy weekend ahead be pleased of a rest on Monday!

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hope everyone is ok 
xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Chitters 

Sails how's acupuncture going

How is everyone 

Custard any news Hun 

Not much to report here

Dh is still recovering from his op

Z had his op on his feet on 9th may he's in a wheelchair atmand hopefully can start weightbearing on June 13th

Hols on Sunday yay!

How's everyone else

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello Girls!
Aw its sad how quiet our little thread is    Is everyone ok?
I had a lap and dye a few weeks ago now and the findings weren't great...everything seems buried in scar tissue.... and I had one blocked tube and the other blocked and it was also a hydrosalpinx
I have to have open abdominal surgery now to try and fix the hydrosalpinx and if it can't be fixed it will be removed   
I am a bit upset as I got my date for that surgery today which is the 19th of September and I am due to start my Adult Nursing degree on the 23rd so I am praying for a cancellation so it can be earlier
How is everyone else?   

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hello Saila and all

Saila so sorry to read your news Hun
I hope that an earlier date can be fond honey

Sorry to hear of your diagnosis have you took a look on the tubal board 

Hello to all hope everyone is doing ok all is good here 

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I posted on the tubal board but nobody replied to me


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Can anyone remember the Chitter lady who was going through adoption and had a sneaky go of IVF and it worked? She lived in Spain

I can't remember her name! Argh


----------



## ♥Saila♥

What lovely weather, I hope you are all having fun


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Saila and any Chitters lurking

Was the lady a chitter you are talking about if so I think I remember can't think of her name though

Sorry no one responded to your query  

Weathers been lovely I got burnt on Sunday even with factor 30 eek
We spent the weekend with my sil she has a b&b in southport 

It's a cooler day today thankfully rabbit clean out to do our youngest buns are 8 wks today will be sad to see these go but can't keep them all

I am confused.com my body is not doing as it should I have no ovary s but my blood test says different so I now may need a lap to investigate possibly some ovarian tissue remains aside from that my spine keeps going into spasm ouch ouch 

Z is doing well just one stitch left in his toes, he is seeing the renal cons next week but all is ok or looking so ATM 

He came first in the egg and spoon race e was so proud came last in the others but we say its not the winning its the taking part

I always came last at everything lol

Em


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello everyone! Is anyone still around?


----------



## DizziSquirrel

I am just about! 

hows things going Salia ?


----------



## Martha Moo

Boo!!!!!!!!

I am I haven't been around much the past week, poorly household dad's birthday willow poorly 

Dh working nights blah blah


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I had one of my tubes removed that had a hydro on the 17th of September they thankfully unblocked the other one. I have an appointment on Monday and will find out when I start IVF again 


Basically after 8 years despite this seemingly positive outcome of the operation I feel like I am starting to lose all hope of a BFP    And am really struggling to stay positive   


Love Saila


----------



## DizziSquirrel

Oh Salia hun ((hugs)) I guess you are starting a fresh, but this time youve got better odds Stay positive and focus on believing your turn will come x x 


~Dizzi~


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I had my review yesterday...


I start my next cycle when AF arrives, this time it will be the antagonistic protocol and I am having an endometrial scratch in 2 weeks and in addition we are going to pay privately for Embryogen.


This will be our 3rd and last NHS cycle, I'm so nervous. I guess it wil either make or break Christmas


----------



## DizziSquirrel

WOW Salia - Ive not heard of half of what your having hun  can only  it works x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Thank you   


I can't believe it's happening to me, it seems so surreal 


Xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Saila    

Sending masses of orangey vibes 


Dizzi how are you

Sft nice to see you hope you and girls are well

How is everyone else 

Feeling tired tonight been a busy week here with Z's appt at qmc and dh birthday 
I have been and tended mil grave today and Z has been educating everyone about fractions (not sure where he gets his brains from!)

Love to all
Em


----------



## Harts

Just thinking about all of you and sending lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx             


Harts


----------

